# Nuevas Santacruz



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados amigos , bikers y miembros del foro:

Santacruz continuando con su política de ofrecer no solamente cuadros de doble suspensión de alto nivel y/o costo ( Blur LT C , Blur XC C , Nomad C ) también ofrece cuadros dobles de precio muy contenido ( Superlight , Heckler ) y* ahora en fecha próxima ( mediados de junio ) sacará dos nuevos modelos , Nickel y Butcher .*

Ambos modelos serán también de precio contenido alrededor de 1350 usd. y contarán con la suspensión APP , la Nickel tendrá 125 mms. de suspensión y la Butcher 150 mms., con angular contact bearings en el pivote principal , tubería hidroformada ,tapered head tube , la Butcher con ISCG05 tabs .

Dos nuevas opciones para adquirir una Santacruz a buen precio , me imagino que vendrán a sustituir a las venerables Superlight y Heckler , aunque a lo mejor no y simplemente sean para aumentar el catálogo y oferta de Santacruz.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Luís,

Muchas gracias por la información. Es interesante saber que Santa Cruz aumentará las opciones de su catálogo. 

Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

La nickel no es de 5" (140 mm) ?


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Leomtb, 
La Nickel sí es de 5", que son exactamente 125mm.
140mm equivalen a 5.5".

Saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues se ven chidisimas... me gusta mas la Nickel.

Pero pues no es una manera complicada de hacer un monopivote? Ojala que no sea el fin de la Heckler... es una bici con una excelente reputacion ganada a pulso.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pues se ven chidisimas... me gusta mas la Nickel.
> 
> Pero pues no es una manera complicada de hacer un monopivote? Ojala que no sea el fin de la Heckler... es una bici con una excelente reputacion ganada a pulso.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues aparentemente no será el fin ni de la Heckler ni de la Superlight , mas bien van a ser como un punto intermedio entre las Santacruz de precio muy accesible (SL y Hck) y las cariñosas de fibra de carbono ..

También se podrían ver como un segmento intermedio ente las monopivote y las VPP .

Como siempre cuando sale un producto nuevo habrá a quien les guste mucho y " no vean la hora de tener una " y también a los que no les gusten para nada y sigan siendo felices con las SC que tengan .

Son dos buenas opciones a buen precio para tener una Santacruz , que por otro lado es de las compañias fregonas que realmente si tienen cuadros para diferentes economías y aún teniendo una Chameleon que no es tan cara ya traes una Santacruz.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pero pues no es una manera complicada de hacer un monopivote? Ojala que no sea el fin de la Heckler... es una bici con una excelente reputacion ganada a pulso.


Warp,

Supuestamente la adición de ese par de links le da a estas monopivotes más o menos el mismo tacto que tienen sus hermanas más cariñosas, las VPP.
Por ahí andan flotando algunas discusiones al respecto, y algunos señalan que otras compañías llevan muchos años con diseños similares, por ejemplo FOES.
Tú que eres inge y le entiendes mejor a esas chácharas, chécate los videos en VITALMTB y toda la información técnica detallada.
A mí en lo personal, por lo menos en papel me suena bastante bien.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

El super APP patentado por SCB... me recuerda bastante, pero lo que se dice BASTANTE al swing link de Foes...(que ha usado en sus bicis desde que el hombre invento la rueda)

no lo tomen a mal... cuando abri el correo y vi el newsletter de SCB y vi las fotos de la nickel dije...¡¡OMG!! chameleon, ya no seras my XC ahora seras pa brincar banquetas cuando vi la butcher... pfff ¡¡¡¡OMGWTFBBQ, es tiempo de reeplazar mi heckler!!!

2 minutos despues regrese a mi triste realidad y no tengo 2700 para comprar 2 cuadros...



















una foto del swing link (algo grande, pa que se ve a adetalle) 
creo que el swing link solamente sirve para darle rigidez al swingarm... y el APP si le afecta al shock rate... (esa madre)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

eyderman said:


> Warp,
> 
> Supuestamente la adición de ese par de links le da a estas monopivotes más o menos el mismo tacto que tienen sus hermanas más cariñosas, las VPP.
> Por ahí andan flotando algunas discusiones al respecto, y algunos señalan que otras compañías llevan muchos años con diseños similares, por ejemplo FOES.
> ...


Pues si, pero al final de todo es un monopivote y no van a poder darle nunca las propiedades de un pivote virtual, solamente acemejarse al shock rate (que no es nada dificil realmente). Wheel path: imposible acercarse, asi como a las propiedades del anti-squat.

Siento por una parte que es una pendej*** que hayan hecho esto ya que quitaron la mayor ventaja de un pivote sencillo; su baja necesidad de servicio y sencillez. Ahora tienes la misma cantidad de baleros que un VPP pero con un sistema argumentablemente peor.

Aun asi se ven chidas, y hasta que las pruebe podré decir que onda


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Siento por una parte que es una pendej*** que hayan hecho esto ya que quitaron la mayor ventaja de un pivote sencillo; su baja necesidad de servicio y sencillez. Ahora tienes la misma cantidad de baleros que un VPP pero con un sistema argumentablemente peor.


ditto

Lo peor es que es pareciera significativamente más costosa de fabricar, aunque menos que las VPP, pero el precio no es mucho más diferente que las single pivot. Eso da una idea de lo que cobran por la estampita del VPP. Desde mi punto de vista no tiene mucho sentido... pero seguro ellos saben más de su estrategia que uno.

Las dos se ven chidas, aunque nada revolucionario (y al parecer, tampoco pretenden que así sea interpretado), commencal y transition, y creo que RM ocupan sistemas similares.. al menos en terminos de links... posiblemente las curvas sean diferentes.

Lo otro que me deja pensando... esos movimientos en las curvas serán realmente notables para el rider promedio... no lo se.

Como sea, por el precio no hay falla.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Las leverage curves? Definitivamente es MUY notable.

Otra compañía que usa single pivots complejos es Evil, aunque he leido muy buenos comentarios en cuanto a performance.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Last Biker: Buena Info de madruguete. Siempre te nos adelantas, es lo bueno de tener linea directa con los dueños de las compañias mas High-End de USA !!!

Por cierto ya estas empacando para irte al Sea Otter 2010?

Hay, ya me estoy saliendo del tema, bueno regresando a lo nuevo de Santacruz.
Se ven excelentes ese par de bicis, definitivamente lo que mas me agrado es el diseño de los cuadros. Muy elegante y en armonia de lineas.

Nada mas un dato para reflexionar:

Nickel: peso = 6.65 libras, recorrido 125 mm
Nomad "c" peso = 5.42 libras, recorrido 160 mm

Yo me voy a ir por la nueva Nomad C.
Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Last Biker: Buena Info de madruguete. Siempre te nos adelantas, es lo bueno de tener linea directa con los dueños de las compañias mas High-End de USA !!!
> 
> Por cierto ya estas empacando para irte al Sea Otter 2010?
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Dr. :

Y vas a ver lo que va a presentar Turner en el SOC , si te animas a ir nada mas dime , todavía hay tiempo .

Regresando a Santacruz , tanto la Nickel como la Butcher son dos excelentes propuestas de Santacruz para cubrir un segmento intermedio entre las bicis de menos precio y las cariñosas.

Y también cubren un mercado que está creciendo mucho , el de las bicis de recorridos intermedios .

La gente de Santacruz la mueve muy bien , para nadie es un secreto que dentro de las compañias que producen cuadros high-end o que al menos así son conocidas , ellos son los gigantes en tamaño y en oferta .

Y tienes toda la razón acerca del peso de una Nickel versus una Nomad C , realmente no hay punto de comparación , pero la Nomad cuesta el doble !!!!

Habrá que ver nada mas que salgan a la venta y las comiencen a probar que tal se desempeñaran tanto la Nickel como la Butcher , de momento yo me reservo hacer cualquier comentario al respecto del posible desempeño ya que me resulta un ejercicio muy ocioso , ni modo que uno pueda saber mas que los ingenieros de Santacruz .

Sobre al especto estético ahí si no tengo ningúna reserva en decir que están de poca las dos, así como la geometría de cada cuadro .

Hay dos detalles que me agradan bastante , el asunto de los portabidones y la baja altura del tubo superior en relación al piso , esa curvatura favorece bastante a los bajitos de estatura digamos menos de 1.69 y ayuda a los de estatura regular 1.70 a 1.75 mts. .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

¿Quieren ver cosas que no han sido anunciadas en sus sitios web y el 90% de las revistas electrónicas?





































Y super leaked:


















Namas no pongo la pic del vivid air porque se ponen loquitos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Woaaaaa!!!
Ese X-9 de 10 velociadades es lo que estaba soñando desde hace algunos meses.
Y los code estan super locochones !!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Un poco más.
X0: http://gallery.me.com/srammedia#1000...lack&view=grid

X9: http://gallery.me.com/srammedia#1000...lack&view=grid


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Un poco más.
> X0: http://gallery.me.com/srammedia#1000...lack&view=grid
> 
> X9: http://gallery.me.com/srammedia#1000...lack&view=grid


unavailable!!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> unavailable!!!!


Algo raro pasó, borraron los albumes de X9 y X0 que había en la página. Nada mas dejaron los de XX y X7 :madmax:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ... ni modo que uno pueda saber mas que los ingenieros de Santacruz...


Pues si no se tiene un grado en ingenieria, pues no. Pero no hay que ser fisico-cuantico para entender como funciona una simple curva de apalancamiento y el posible resultado.

La gran mayoria de ingenieros de bici vienen de otros ramos, algunos que no tienen que ver en nada, pero las leyes fisicas son las mismas.

De eso a comentar si es mejor o peor que otra similar, ya hay un largo trecho.

Eyder... Lo que las curvas quieren decir es que arreglan un problema que tenian las Heckler y es que fondean bastante facil si no las pones bien a punto. No es un secreto y es algo de lo que adolecen desde que las crearon. Las de ultima generacion lo presentan mucho menos que las primeritas, pero siempre han sido asi.

Desde que se invento la Heckler, los amortiguadores se han vuelto mas lineales y la necesidad de tener una curva de apalancamiento como la de la Heckler es inexistente y de hecho, un poco en contra del espiritu de la bici (uso mas bien bruto).

Las nuevas van a llevarse mejor con los amortiguadores de hoy en dia y los usuarios van a batallar menos en poner su cleta a punto.

El monopivote alto siempre me ha gustado... no hay nada mas suave sobre obstaculos y se autobloquea con la tension de la cadena. No hay vuelta de hoja... eso me acuerdo que lo explicaban muy bien en una revista de motos donde explicaban la relacion entre la tension de la cadena y las fuerzas en el triangulo trasero.

Tambien se tiende a bloquear un poquito cuando tiras el ancla, pero me gusta ese efecto pues nivela un poco el chasis, que normalmente tiende a irse de hocico en bicis HL por ejemplo.

En fin... muy temprano para veredictos, pero de que estan MUY apetecibles, chingonas y van a ser un exito, seguro.

Ahora... son primera generacion de algo relativamente nuevo para Santa Cruz... seguro va a haber algunos detalles que afinar.

TOC, por si lees esto... ya comprate una Nickel!!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pues si no se tiene un grado en ingenieria, pues no. Pero no hay que ser fisico-cuantico para entender como funciona una simple curva de apalancamiento y el posible resultado.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

